# New Merc quick clean



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Well it's been a week of ownership for the Merc and decided it needed a clean, first up was a snow foam, cleaned the wheels with Adams shampoo and various ez brush mitts etc, and then cleaned the bodywork with Adams and my microfiber madness mitt, after seeing how the bodywork is and it really needs a machine polish I opted for the easy route for the time being and polished by hand with bilt hamber cleanser polish and 2 coats of bsd, this should keep it going for a while until I have time to properly correct the paint.

Couple of pics of work done.......












































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Lovely car the E Class.

Is that paint Obsidian Black?

Different car after a machine polish.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Zebra said:


> Lovely car the E Class.
> 
> Is that paint Obsidian Black?
> 
> Different car after a machine polish.


Yes it is, I was surprised how well it came up after using the cleanser polish, looking forward to getting a decent machining day on it

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It really is the nuts mate. We'll get it machined when I'm back from Canada.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> It really is the nuts mate. We'll get it machined when I'm back from Canada.


Cheers mate

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice indeed and looks to have come up well already :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Looking good... the reflections are so crisp and clear.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheers for the comments lads, it's a good 10 foot car but unfortunately up close it does need some love 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Just wonder what machine pads and polish you used to achieve such a good result?

I have a 13 plate e class that needs doing!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

mgtf said:


> Just wonder what machine pads and polish you used to achieve such a good result?
> 
> I have a 13 plate e class that needs doing!


I didn't mate, that's just bilt hamber cleanser polish by hand and bsd on top, I will however be using my trusty dodo rotary, lake country pads and scholl s30 to bring the paint up to an acceptable standard, a couple of areas will need something a bit stronger but I'm not looking to get perfection, it's a daily workhorse

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Lovely car looking as it should. So may don't get the attention they deserve. Enjoy!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you its a lovely car to drive, put some team dynamics alloys on now to spruce it up a bit now









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

BrummyPete said:


> Thank you its a lovely car to drive, put some team dynamics alloys on now to spruce it up a bit now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I know it is a personal choice but I think those wheels cheapen the look. I think I would have refurbed the originals tbh.

Car does look great though otherwise.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

AnthonyUK said:


> I know it is a personal choice but I think those wheels cheapen the look. I think I would have refurbed the originals tbh.
> 
> Car does look great though otherwise.


I agree....


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

AnthonyUK said:


> I know it is a personal choice but I think those wheels cheapen the look. I think I would have refurbed the originals tbh.
> 
> Car does look great though otherwise.


They look better in the flesh it's probably not the best pic I have, I was gonna refurb them but these came up at a price that was too good to be true

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Got to agree with the above comments RE wheels. They don’t suit the car at all. Lovely big car to waft about in though. Best colour too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Winter is approaching, use the wheel for winter and if funds allow, source a summer set during the winter. A nice shadow Chrome or polished set. 

Lovely big car though bud


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

Cracking big motor Pete. The wheels don’t quite look right but don’t think it the style similar to the Mercedes amg wheels. Think it’s the centre cap that is distracting, if you could find Mercedes ones which fit think it will look great. 

At end of day though it’s yours.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

BrummyPete said:


> Thank you its a lovely car to drive, put some team dynamics alloys on now to spruce it up a bit now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello BrummyPete! Do you still have the combo of Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish and Sonax Xtreme Bsd on the car? How is the Sonax Bsd durability wise? Thanks


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

ReyIndividual said:


> Hello BrummyPete! Do you still have the combo of Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish and Sonax Xtreme Bsd on the car? How is the Sonax Bsd durability wise? Thanks


Was still protecting but doors and boot had started to fade quite a bit, have topped up with gyeon cure today to see how that fairs, I like bsd it's easy to use, looking at the recent weather a top up every month should suffice throughout the winter

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

BrummyPete said:


> Was still protecting but doors and boot had started to fade quite a bit, have topped up with gyeon cure today to see how that fairs, I like bsd it's easy to use, looking at the recent weather a top up every month should suffice throughout the winter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much Sir!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Staggered AMG wheels have now been fitted with winter rubber all round..........









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Which tyres did you go for?

Thinking of a set for the e-class. But being AMG Line, they’re not gonna be cheap!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Naddy37 said:


> Which tyres did you go for?
> 
> Thinking of a set for the e-class. But being AMG Line, they're not gonna be cheap!


I've had Riken tyres put them, they are a budget brand but in all honesty they seem pretty good, I have to get to work whatever the weather, I'm not normally a budget tyre person at all, my last tyres were michelin ps4 but so far very happy

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

